
Amit’s Game Programming Information - jonbaer
http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/gameprog.html
======
blinry
We're currently building a Reddit community around these kind of interactive
explanations:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/explorables](https://www.reddit.com/r/explorables)
Lots of more examples there, have a look! :)

~~~
SureshG
Thanks. This is nice!

------
gravypod
I was just skimming some of the AI stuff on "The AI of F.E.A.R" that was
linked from this article. I remember that game was just a tad more scary just
because of how smart the AI of the game was when I played it. I never knew if
the game was going to do something like flank me when playing and I couldn't
easily "game" the AI.

What's amazing is how elegently simple they make it seem. I guess that goes to
the old saying. The more you use "simply" in a text, the harder it gets. In
this case it would be the more simple you make it look, the more infinitly
difficult it will be.

------
hunterjrj
For those of us old enough to remember BBS door games, this Amit is Amit
Patel, author of SRE.

~~~
kqr2
_Solar Realms Elite_ :

[http://www-cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/Articles/SRE-Docu...](http://www-
cs-students.stanford.edu/~amitp/Articles/SRE-Documentation.html)

------
luck_fenovo
This is a great resource that helped me for learning Dijkstra's algorithm and
A* when I was learning about graphs in general, not just for game programming.

~~~
acbabis
The post on programming hex grids is another really good one

~~~
edem
I've actually written one based on his guide:
[https://github.com/Hexworks/hexameter](https://github.com/Hexworks/hexameter)

~~~
acbabis
Neat. Bookmarked

------
Jare
I first learned about a new search engine called "Google" when he went to work
for them.

